# Will white on pups head go away PICS



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww Nothing better then old gold!  The white spots on a puppy is a fault in my estimation. But the white fur due to aging is completely normal.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say that little star on the top of the noggin is permanent.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

gotta love the white faces <grin>.. my rescue boy Chris just turned 8 this year and he looks a lot older.. i love his racoon eyes..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz had a very prominant white thumb print on the top of his head as a wee pup. It's faded to just a white hair or two and you can't see it unless you look for it. Happened rather quickly.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks like a beauty mark to me!!!
I think different is special?:wave:

Ronna & Karlie


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz had a very prominant white thumb print on the top of his head as a wee pup. It's faded to just a white hair or two and you can't see it unless you look for it. Happened rather quickly.


 Thanks for the responces so far. If Quizs mark was same size as these pups than maybe their spots will not be very promenent. I may seem a little vain but I dont see alot of white spots on all the beutiful puppy pics on here.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I think a white spot makes the pup very special...I mean, c'mon how can you NOT love him anyways?!!?


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not too familiar with the white spots, but I would be more concerned about health clearances of BOTH parents. Do both the sire and dam have hip, heart, and eye clearances? I would ask to see the actual paperwork proving that they are certified clear and healthy. If they check out OK, I wouldn't be too concerned about the white spots. If they don't have the health clearances, honestly, I would look for a breeder that can provide that for you. The cost of hip or heart problems down the road is extremely costly! An ethical breeder will definitely provide you with the clearances and will not be at all offended that you asked. The pups sure are cute!


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

My Murphy had a white spot on his head when we brought him home.
I thought it was special. It totally went away, and I think he's beautiful
with or without a white spot on the noggin.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*GoldenluvX2 I had the same experience*

My girl had a white" flash" on her head. The breeder told me that flash was in some old English lines and was on sign of good luck. She also told me it would go away. It did. It was smaller than the puppers in the photos. She was a great dog. With hindsight the breeder was 100% correct.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

The litter I'm getting my pup from has at least one pup with that white spot. They are BEAUTIFUL goldens!!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Aw! theyre cute! The white spot gives it character I think. Makes him stand out from the others!

There was a puppy at the GR obedience classes we went to that had a perfect white crescent moon shape on his hip. It had started to fade by the end of the 6 week class (he would have been around 6 months old I think by that time).


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco had that white spot as a puppy......he still has it. But now it's about eight or ten hairs.......you can't really notice it....


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Its those little things that make them special. As long as they are healthy who cares. I also have a soft spot for those white faced beauties.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In my limited experience a tiny white spot on a baby puppy will go away... if not consider it a kiss of luck  I think the parents are beautiful.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I always thought Skyler's little white stripe gave him some class.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

About half of the pups in Chase's litter had white blazes across the bridge of their noses at five weeks when we first visited them. When we came back to pick him up at nearly eight weeks, they had all vanished.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That puppy with the white spot is adorable! Here is an interesting link about "mismarks" in labrador retrieivers (which is my other favorite breed):
Mismarks & other odd markings in Labradors part 2 - Woodhaven Labradors

The dog in my avatar developed large black spots (normal) on his tongue throughout his first year. He also has a circle of darker fur on top of his head. His spots, plus his ability to eat socks and underwear in one peice, make him truly unique.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

The pups look beautiful. 

I have to say I wasnt very impressed with the way they are being kept. Maybe im too fussy with our pups, but food, poo and soaking paper doesnt make a good mix. Please check that all heath checks have been carried out.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> That puppy with the white spot is adorable! Here is an interesting link about "mismarks" in labrador retrieivers (which is my other favorite breed):
> Mismarks & other odd markings in Labradors part 2 - Woodhaven Labradors
> 
> The dog in my avatar developed large black spots (normal) on his tongue throughout his first year. He also has a circle of darker fur on top of his head. His spots, plus his ability to eat socks and underwear in one peice, make him truly unique.


wow! I've never seen that before! The puppy with the black stripe on its belly is adorable!!

Bailey has a few random black hairs on his shoulder and back, but they're only one here and one there so you don't notice them.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> The pups look beautiful.
> 
> I have to say I wasnt very impressed with the way they are being kept. Maybe im too fussy with our pups, but food, poo and soaking paper doesnt make a good mix. Please check that all heath checks have been carried out.


I was thinking the same thing, but I don't know enough (or anything) about breeding to be the _first_ to coment, but I'm glad you did. Looks pretty messy.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I don't know enough (or anything) about breeding to be the _first_ to coment, but I'm glad you did. Looks pretty messy.


I was not impressed either. I wanted to address the issue with the white markings before thinking about my other consernes.I did not call before I dropped by at about 11 am just to see how they are being keep. I put down a deposit a week earlier to get the first pick of the 6 males. She said the wet news papers were from pups spilling the water dish. For several reasons I have decided to look elsewere. I will ask for my $100 back, and yes, these are non registered with no clearances. Not a mill though. I visited a litter today that will have papers and parents have clearances. They may be $500 more than the BYB but worth the extra money. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good for you if you felt uncomfortable with them. I say go with your gut. But I do have to say I love the little white spot on the head. I would call it a kiss spot. Like the treat spot on the tongue. 
I used to not want my Beau to get the white on the face but now I love it. I think it makes him look more regal.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Buster123 said:


> I visited a litter today that will have papers and parents have clearances. They may be $500 more than the BYB but worth the extra money. Thanks for your help.


Excellent! It is usually quite a process to find just the right breeder/puppy. It is worth it to have the health clearances. And $500 spread out over the life of the dog is small. We have been very fortunate to have found an excellent breeder. Their kennel is spotless and they have all the clearances. But what has been really great is that they are available at any time to answer questions and help out. They stand behind their dogs 100%.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

To see pups and then to walk away from them is one of the hardest things to do. Well done you.

I look forward to seeing lots of lovely pics of your puppy. Please keep us posted. :wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

A white spot, commonly called a "star" on the head of a Golden is considered a fault in conformation. If you don't plan to show then its nothing to worry about. Dakota had a white star on his head which faded to several white hairs. He was a show dog and you couldn't even see the 2 or 3 white hairs. His son, Miller, had a large white star when he was born. It never completely went away. We thought he was adorable with it though.

More importantly is the way the puppies are being kept. I immediately noticed the poop right there with the food. Not a good mic there. As others have stated, make sure the parents have all their clearances. 

In the picture of the sire, he does look older than six. Some lines gray/white faster than others. If you don't like the old gray look then I wouldn't look at that litter as the babies will probably age as their parents have. I think an old gray face is gorgeous! My granddaughter's Golden had a totally white face by the time he was seven. He was a beautiful dog!

Jazzys mom


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> A
> More importantly is the way the puppies are being kept. I immediately noticed the poop right there with the food. Not a good mic there. As others have stated, make sure the parents have all their clearances.
> 
> 
> ...


If you read back you will see that these pups are no longer in the equation. What a brave lady she is!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, she sure is. Hard to do that! I hadn't read the entire thread before I posted:doh:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Lestorm said:


> The pups look beautiful.
> 
> I have to say I wasnt very impressed with the way they are being kept. Maybe im too fussy with our pups, but food, poo and soaking paper doesnt make a good mix. Please check that all heath checks have been carried out.


That is exactly what my first impression was! I have never raised a litter of puppies, but seeing them stepping in their food after obviously stepping in their poo...and all those wet papers....gave me the willies.


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Yes, she sure is. Hard to do that! I hadn't read the entire thread before I posted:doh:
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Accualy I am a 44 year old male from Vancouver, Canada. This will be my first dog and will fit my active outdoors lifestyle. I have learned a tremendos amount of information in the last couple of months, mostly from this website. thank you. I am pretty sure I am going to get one of the pups I looked at a couple of days ago. (not the ones that I posted) Still 4 weeks to wait and I have 2 kennels and lots of toys and nessesaties(sp) and cant wait.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

tHE FIRST THING THAT STRUCK ME WAS THE WET PAPERS AND POOP. bUT ALSO THE PUPS WERE ADORABLE. bUCK WAS 6 MONTHS OLD WHEN WE GOT HIM AND THE FOLDER FROM THE VET THT HIS INFO IN NOTED A WHITE SPOT ON HIS HEAD. bUT WE DIDN'T SEE ONE AT ALL. however several years later there it was. aPPARENTLY IT WENT AWAY AND CAME BACK. BUT WAS ONLY A FEW WHITE HAIRS. HE DID HAE A LOT OF WHITE ON HIS BACK FEET AND LOOKED LIKE HE HAD SILVER HAIR ION T HEM. IU THOUGHT IT ONE OF HIS MOST BEAUTIFUL FEATURES, BUT WOULD HAVE KEPT HIM OUT OF THE RING. HE WAS A DARK RED GOLDEN SO VERY NOTICABLE.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Buster123 said:


> Accualy I am a 44 year old male from Vancouver, Canada. This will be my first dog and will fit my active outdoors lifestyle. I have learned a tremendos amount of information in the last couple of months, mostly from this website. thank you. I am pretty sure I am going to get one of the pups I looked at a couple of days ago. (not the ones that I posted) Still 4 weeks to wait and I have 2 kennels and lots of toys and nessesaties(sp) and cant wait.


OhOh - sorry about the gender faux pau! Glad you are waiting to get a pup from another litter. Those pups were adorable but as was said, the poop and food together made me wonder a little. Post pics of your new furry sidekick when you can and don't hesitate to ask any questions you wish. Remember, we've all been there and are eager to help if we can!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Our new pup Diamond has a small diamond-shaped white spot on her forehead. I expect it to disappear, but it will live on in her name!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If you want a show dog - don't go for the pup with the blaze but I think you want a pet - a family member - in that case - anything goes. I personally love the little white blaze - but I have seen pups that had them when they were young and the blaze goes away when they mature. It does make for a nice identifying mark though. 

And yes - eventually, they will all be white faced when they grow old. See my lower picture - that's my Jake at 16 1/2 - he looked like a Harlequin by then.

Best wishes with your new pup!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Some lines seem to go white earlier than others, but white faces due to aging is certainly acceptable. However, my feeling is that those white spots are there to stay on those pups. A few white hairs on the chest or toes is common, but those spots are actually patches.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That is exactly what my first impression was! I have never raised a litter of puppies, but seeing them stepping in their food after obviously stepping in their poo...and all those wet papers....gave me the willies.


 
After looking back on those pics............I now have the "willies" as well!:yuck:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> To see pups and then to walk away from them is one of the hardest things to do. Well done you.
> 
> I look forward to seeing lots of lovely pics of your puppy. Please keep us posted. :wavey::wavey::wavey:


I agree, I cant believe how strong you were LOL!! 
After seeing the pics I wasnt concerned with the spot as much as the living conditions. Although they are pups, the "potty" being left like that while feeding doesnt make for healthy pups... JMO


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd check him out again at 8 weeks and see what happens. One of the pups out of my lab's litter had darker brown spots on her otherwise yellow coat. They were quite dark at birth and pretty much disappeared by 8 weeks. In fact, I almost couldn't tell it was her because I was used to recognizing her by her darker spots. My yellow lab's dam was a black lab, so I guess that was probably how they came to be.


----------

